# O2 sensor sockets



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

What size wrench is used for the 02 sensor in the exhaust manifold of a 94 GA16DE? And what size for the egr tube?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I think the o2 sensor socket is on a 3/8" drive ratchet. Don't try to use a wrench you'll never get it out. Go to autozone/advanced auto and tell them you would like to "rent an o2 sensor socket" It will run you just under $20 to rent it, and you get 100% back when you return it. It looks like a regular socket except it has a slit up one side for the wires to fit into. Takes all the hard work out of removing the 02 sensors.

For the EGR tube you can use a regular wrench on it, it is large, IIRC it was 22mm or somewhere around there. Its been a while since I removed it, and that was on a b14, there may be some differences with the b13.


----------



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

What size socket or wrench is used to take off the o2 sensor on a 1990 nissan p/u 4CYL 2 wheel drive.


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

I think O2 sensors are standardized at 22mm... I rented an O2 sensor wrench set, and they didnt ask anything about the car,they just went and got it. for me.


----------

